# Glasgow part 3 - where are you?



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where our new home is? X


----------



## Tiny Tots (Jul 10, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

The board has been removed for a short time, while it is reviewed by admin and action taken against some members who, sadly, have breached site rules.

We felt everyone involved needed a little time to cool off.  

Normal service will be resumed shortly and a new thread will be started for you.  

Sorry for any inconvenience, you will get your support back as soon as possible.

Claire x


----------



## Tiny Tots (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh dear what a shame, thank u for letting us know

Catbob, how are you feeling about tomorrow? Have everything very tightly crossed for u xxx


----------



## allymcbeal (May 25, 2011)

Can't believe this thread has had to be restarted again. Catbob good luck for tomoorrow positive thoughts all the way andcrossed fingers xx hope everyone is ok after shocking weatherx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Your thread is back. Sorry it had to be removed, I realise this is upsetting for anyone not involved.

Group hugs and now you can get back to chatting 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278573.new#new

Claire xx


----------

